# The Fence is UP!



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

Fence and pillars up.. wish I could leave them up all year.. 13 hours .. this PDF is from a past year but looks the same today. Had to move the setup out 12 more inches to give me enough room for the Death prop. Ground is NOT level here so had to do a bit of leveling that is not in these photos.
Right Click and save, then open it since it is a very large PDF (1.5M and my upload is capped at about 256K.
http://65.78.32.190:666/halloween-2004/raising-the-fence/raising_fence.pdf


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

nice job!!!!!!!!! love that gate


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

very nice fence & gates, looks great!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

that's a very nice faux wrought iron fence. I love the gates. And nice presentation too! It was almost like a mini stop animation movie. Nice work!!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Yeah definitely cool.
Looks great.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I really love your fence, I wish we could go around a corner to get a more enclosed feeling. Great job!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Great work!!! Love the house too!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

That pdf - though heavy - was a pleasure to look through. Great job on an elaborate prop.

I also love the house.


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

WOW thanks everyone! The house is way to SMALL!! cute .but to little for 2 pack rats with 12 cats:googly:


----------



## Seamus (Jul 29, 2006)

Excellent job! I would love to have a fence & gate that good.

Um, by the way, not to change the subject or nothing, but what are the exact directions to your house, and are you a sound sleeper?:ninja:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is a great looking fence. Where did you get the gargoyles from and what kind of lighting do you use on them?


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

I picked the gargoyles up a the hardware store about 4 years ago for $15 each in spring. I made LED spot lights.. small wood and metal mount that swivel and tilt and a 1/2 copper pipe to pipe connector for a shade. Center super bright red one is shade with some aluminum siding in a curve and glued on.


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

WOW! That fence looks AWESOME!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 16, 2006)

Holy crapola, that is awesome.


----------

